# PHP SMS SCRIPT via bluetooth phone gateway?



## Georville (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello any one knows php scripting here i want to make a sms php script which makes me send a message throught the php to another mobile via a sms gateway of a bluetooth phone. The bluetooth phone is with simcar add can be access thru communication port 6 in my computer. any one can help set me up this? thank you...


----------



## aronsmit (Aug 12, 2010)

Simple and easy for modification, PHP script for SMS sending
http://sourceforge.net/projects/send-sms-script


----------

